# Time for a new avatar for Grosse Gurke?



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=242527&GT1=7703

I heard the audio too. He just lost his mind! Takes a lot to get banned from the Laugh Factory.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, I heard about that.. pretty freaking unbelievable. Can't imagine Kramer being a racist


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude...kramer needs to lay off the blow. holy sh*t.

the guy lost it. but it still made me laugh. not at what he said, but how everyone lipped him off, stood up, and left.lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

What's wrong with what Kramer said ?

sincerely,

John Rocker and Fuzzy Zoeller


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> What's wrong with what Kramer said ?
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> John Rocker and Fuzzy Zoeller


...and johnny rebel (you ever hear that guys music?lol)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

add Jimmy the Greek...

How could a face like this be racist?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

So he finally snapped all the way off ehh? I guess it was only a matr of time. he was always kinda hanging on by a thread.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> So he finally snapped all the way off ehh? I guess it was only a matr of time. he was always kinda hanging on by a thread.


That's news to me.. what has he done prior to this ?


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

yea there aint nothing wrong with wot he said go him !!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PiranhaAttack said:


> yea there aint nothing wrong with wot he said go him !!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

one thing tho. the black dude he was argueing with said that all he ever did in his life was Seinfeld..

who cares man, doing Seinfeld is better than what a lot of actors have accomplished. that show (and especially him in it) was f*cking hilarious. and is still popular today. he left his mark on the television world. which is more than what a lot of "actors" have done.

il always remember him walking down the street in the technicolour pimp coat.lmao


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree. Thousands of folks would switch places with him.

No need to go nanners tho.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> So he finally snapped all the way off ehh? I guess it was only a matr of time. he was always kinda hanging on by a thread.


That's news to me.. what has he done prior to this ?
[/quote]

just an observation of his demenor. no specific incidences. just some people you can tell are ecentric.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

help dnt need no help man bring back the KKK


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

PiranhaAttack said:


> help dnt need no help man bring back the KKK


Seriously dude. just STFU. 
I know you're trying to be funny but you are failing miserably.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I cant believe you are getting upset over these coments.

signed,

The esteemed senator from WV

the one

the only

Robert Byrd


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

i wont shut the F*** up at all and im not tryin 2 be funny im being serious! dick


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

so he couldn't say #REMOVED# because he was white?
but a black man can? ,,,,hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

................sounds a little racist to me


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

PiranhaAttack said:


> i wont shut the F*** up at all and im not tryin 2 be funny im being serious! dick


 well then I guess you can go and f*ck yourself then ehh?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> so he couldn't say #REMOVED# because he was white?
> but a black man can? ,,,,hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ................sounds a little racist to me


No, it's not racist. Why should people have the right to use racial epithets against other groups of people? Racial/ethnic/homophobic insult words should not be used by people who aren't of the groups that they're insulting. That's just a decorum thing.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

keep it civil guys. i can see this thread degrading quickly and we all know what happens to those threads.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> so he couldn't say #REMOVED# because he was white?
> but a black man can? ,,,,hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ................sounds a little racist to me


No, it's not racist. Why should people have the right to use racial epithets against other groups of people? Racial/ethnic/homophobic insult words should not be used by people who aren't of the groups that they're insulting. That's just a decorum thing.
[/quote]

Exactly. It's about reclaiming the words for personal use. Stealing the power from those who once held it.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

fattykins said:


> keep it civil guys. i can see this thread degrading quickly and we all know what happens to those threads.


I'm sorry I just have very little tollerance for such blatent filth.

I'll be good for now. lol you should have read the first thing I typed.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i would think that if people feel so strongly about it, everyone should stop say in it
i think that with rap it has become so common and easy to say...

if you are the right color
hmmmmmmmm
still seems kind of racist


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

lock this stupid sh*t anyway


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> i would think that if people feel so strongly about it, everyone should stop say in it
> i think that with rap it has become so common and easy to say...
> 
> if you are the right color
> ...


That doesn't make it right to say, especially for people who are not of African descent!

And it's a word that's been used to characterize certain people in a ridiculously negative light. Why can't they reclaim the word for themselves? It's used to characterize them, so why should others be allowed to use it?


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

I just don't understand why the black guy in the crowd can blurt out that hes a cracker and thats okay?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It should not be. If I owned The Laugh Factory, even if I was of a different ethnicity, I would make that person to be _persona non grata_ along with Richards. There is no place in civilized society for the use of ethnic slurs.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

"That's what happens when you interrupt the white man."

Wow. This guy was out of it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tostido said:


> I just don't understand why the black guy in the crowd can blurt out that hes a cracker and thats okay?


You need to understand context. Context of this specific situation and context of the history of black persecution versus white persecution. I shouldn't have to teach this to you guys.

I was afraid this would turn crappy.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> I just don't understand why the black guy in the crowd can blurt out that hes a cracker and thats okay?


You need to understand context. Context of this specific situation and context of the history of black persecution versus white persecution. I shouldn't have to teach this to you guys.

I was afraid this would turn crappy.








[/quote]

Dude it doesnt f*cking matter if white people enslaved them, who CARES?? Did I enslave them? No, did you? NO they have no more right to say cracka then we do #REMOVED# END OF STORY


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> I just don't understand why the black guy in the crowd can blurt out that hes a cracker and thats okay?


You need to understand context. Context of this specific situation and context of the history of black persecution versus white persecution. I shouldn't have to teach this to you guys.

I was afraid this would turn crappy.








[/quote]

Dude it doesnt f*cking matter if white people enslaved them, who CARES?? Did I enslave them? No, did you? NO they have no more right to say cracka then we do #REMOVED# END OF STORY
[/quote]

Context. There's no history of 'crackers' being a persecuted race.

relax.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> I just don't understand why the black guy in the crowd can blurt out that hes a cracker and thats okay?


You need to understand context. Context of this specific situation and context of the history of black persecution versus white persecution. I shouldn't have to teach this to you guys.

I was afraid this would turn crappy.








[/quote]

Dude it doesnt f*cking matter if white people enslaved them, who CARES?? Did I enslave them? No, did you? NO they have no more right to say cracka then we do #REMOVED# END OF STORY
[/quote]

Context. There's no history of 'crackers' being a prosecuted race.

relax.
[/quote]

your really going to play that race card as hard as you can for them arnt you.

White people where enslaved for a long long time, do you not think kings enslaved peasents. which where......WHITE, everyone has enslaved everyone. They have no right to seek reinbursement for what happend in the later 1800's just as much as my family has a right to argue king james the watever stole our food to have his fest. Im tired of people trying to say well u owe me because u beat my ancestors, thats bullshit and they are just lazy


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> I just don't understand why the black guy in the crowd can blurt out that hes a cracker and thats okay?


You need to understand context. Context of this specific situation and context of the history of black persecution versus white persecution. I shouldn't have to teach this to you guys.

I was afraid this would turn crappy.








[/quote]

Dude it doesnt f*cking matter if white people enslaved them, who CARES?? Did I enslave them? No, did you? NO they have no more right to say cracka then we do #REMOVED# END OF STORY
[/quote]

Context. There's no history of 'crackers' being a persecuted race.

relax.
[/quote]

"History" ... Thats exactly what it is. Either way regardless saying either in my opinion is equally as offensive, but this has nothing to do with the word itself. Do you know what would happen if a bunch of white people created White Entertainment Television? There would be a riot... but notice B.E.T. goes on with no problem? It seems racism has curved the opposite way...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You guys.... this argument is tired and old.

"Kramer" was talking about blacks being lynched 50 years ago. Is that context too hard to grasp?

...and I dont think you guys are racist at all!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL that buggy isnt even a 4x4, it says 4x2 LOL could they not spend the extra 50 cents to make it say 4x4 instead of 4x2.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...and the race card was played by Richards at the comedy club (not by me! )

Here ya go Tostido...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

well we know I hate u already (lol)

but im tired of people trying to play that stupid race card, its bull. Exactly what someone said above, if we had a white entertainment people would riot but its cool to have a BET channnel


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> LOL that buggy isnt even a 4x4, it says 4x2 LOL could they not spend the extra 50 cents to make it say 4x4 instead of 4x2.


Hey Hey Hey now... call me a cracker all you want but don't trash on the buggy man, that thing was sweet. Its just a toy I was little


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dude, I just watched that... seems like he's on coke or something


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Dude, I just watched that... seems like he's on coke or something


That was pretty bad, but I still love Kramer


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Letterman has Richards and Seinfeld tonight. That ought to be interesting.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> Letterman has Richards and Seinfeld tonight. That ought to be interesting.


I'll definitely catch that, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

WEll on Chris Rock's performance he say's "Cracka ass cracka" Like 100 times. It's okay for black people to say Cracka to us but we can't even say 'You people." anymore!? It's ludicrous that they can say whatever they want and get away with it. I'm trying to bring back the word ****** so that we can have en excuse to get in their face and scare them (them as in black people, because I consider them a seperate race) for even mentioning the word, but I want every white music artist to say it at least 10 times in every CD for the rest of the world.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It amazes me how you guys keep going off topic. Richards was talking about 'them' being strung up with a fork in their ass?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

We are changing the topic then


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i never understood why u would pay money to see a show
and then heckle, seems like a dumb thing to do


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> i never understood why u would pay money to see a show
> and then heckle, seems like a dumb thing to do


agreed. Very annoying.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

or you can get out of ours


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> or you can get out of ours


what a strange thing to say.









get out of my thread cracker!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> or you can get out of ours


what a strange thing to say.









get out of my thread cracker!!!
[/quote]

LOL

Oh acestro, you missed it, my first ava said HAHA Acestro is an Asshat

but I changed it to you smell like vagina


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

After watching the vid. Bahh. f*ck the heckler. He was talking alot of sh*t and then when Mike takes it there he acts all but hurt and start's goin on "oohh thats uncalled for thats uncalled for" Well if he hadn't been talking sh*t in the first place he wouldnt have had sh*t said to him. I don't aggree with what exactly he said but the heckler did need to have soemthing said to him. I hate people that go to comedy clubs just to talk sh*t and f*ck it up for everyone. I'm sure that Mike was fine before the dude started in talking sh*t and disturbing the show.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

thats racist!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The heckler was an idiot. Richards, as a talented comedian, had about 100 different ways to take care of the situation. Like he never dealt with a heckler before?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

that guy said all u ever did was seinfiled. Cleary he is an idiot as seinfield made more money than that guys life is worth to a hitman


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> or you can get out of ours


what a strange thing to say.









get out of my thread cracker!!!
[/quote]

LOL

Oh acestro, you missed it, my first ava said HAHA Acestro is an Asshat

but I changed it to you smell like vagina
[/quote]

Wait...

what? avatar?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Pottsburg, will you shutup. What you are saying is very racist, and if you do not refrain, I can see yourself getting a suspension for this. Even thought I agree with the idea of what you are saying, you are putting it in the wrong way.

The thing is, the blacks have been discriminated in the past and somehow that allows them to use ethnic slurs. I think you are right, but do not bring it up to any black people, for some reason when you bring sh*t up like that they get really defensive.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> that guy said all u ever did was seinfiled. Cleary he is an idiot as seinfield made more money than that guys life is worth to a hitman


This is like discussing the Ron Artest thing and saying that the fan was an idiot for throwing the drink.

DUH!

But Artest was also an idiot (a bigger one) for going into the stands swinging at the wrong fans!

Why is everyone so slow lately?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Why are you still here?

lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

btw... saying it's ancient history... in the 1800s... is false. It also shows how young (and white) you kids are.

Look up black history and see how life was in the 1950s and 1960s (and even today). Our country is far from being colorblind.



thebluyak said:


> Why are you still here?
> 
> lol


cracker ass cracker


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> Why are you still here?
> 
> lol


cracker ass cracker
[/quote]

even today my ballsack. What are you going to say we opress the blacks now. Bullshit they get stupid little advantages in life, what about affirmative action? which is the biggest pile of buullshit ive ever heard of


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> Why are you still here?
> 
> lol


cracker ass cracker
[/quote]

even today my ballsack. What are you going to say we opress the blacks now. Bullshit they get stupid little advantages in life, what about affirmative action? which is the biggest pile of buullshit ive ever heard of
[/quote]

Wow, you went offtopic in your own offtopic....

I agree that affirmative action is silly, unless the choice is between two EQUALLY qualified individuals. Then it's an interesting discussion.

Also, it's easy to say "they" get all the little advantages when you are not one of "them". That is because you conveniently forget the downsides of being one of "them" and the fact that many people are still predjudiced against "them".


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i bet the guy tries to sue him......................


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

redrum781 said:


> i bet the guy tries to sue him......................


Probably. The Laugh factory is rapidly trying to separate itself and banned Richards. An apology is better than law crap.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

i laughed hard. it didn't seem like he said it to be racist, just like he said it to get a rise outta the guy cuz he interrupted him. besides trash like that sells in mainstream america these days. not to mention it doesn't even matter because anybody has the right to say any word be it cracker, **** #REMOVED# cholo whatever. they are just word and they mean nothing unless you give weight to them

-------------------------
also why does the filter reomve #REMOVED# but not cracker or ****??? i feel offended and vulnerable because people can make fun of my race w/ no filters but other races are protected. /runs of to cry. seriously tho guys getting butthurt over words is just stupid, remember sticks and stones....



redrum781 said:


> i bet the guy tries to sue him......................


the day you can get sued for free speech is a sad day indeed


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

McDoddridge said:


> i bet the guy tries to sue him......................


the day you can get sued for free speech is a sad day indeed
[/quote]
it did seem like he did it for a rise out of the guy


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think **** should be filtered, I'm surprised it's not.

I'm white, I could care less about 'cracker' being removed. If you are offended by the word 'cracker'..... you are a f*cking moron. Seriously.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

acestro said:


> The heckler was an idiot. Richards, as a talented comedian, had about 100 different ways to take care of the situation. Like he never dealt with a heckler before?


I read in an article that Richards isnt a stand-up comedien, has very little experience in stand-up. Article even suggested that Richards was perhaps unqualified to be onstage because he doesnt have the experience or the know-how to deal with hecklers.

Was it racist? Yes. Was it funny? Well, I thought so, but Im a little off.

Blueyak...you are just bursting at the seems doing all you can to keep from saying the N word yourself, and I think thats apparent to just about everybody reading. Ask the next black person you see how lucky they are to be black in America...ask him/her about all the "little" advantages they get in life. After youre done getting stupid looks returned to you, ask him/her about the concept of "DWB - Driving While Black". Im sure the stupid look will erase off his/her face as he/she goes on to explain to you what it means to be driving while black. But judging by your comments, you wouldnt bother yourself to talk to one of "them"...you seem content enough feeling bad for your own race for being oppressed by its own people (that King - Pauper analogy was THE weakest analogy Ive ever read...).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well said Tom.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> The heckler was an idiot. Richards, as a talented comedian, had about 100 different ways to take care of the situation. Like he never dealt with a heckler before?


I read in an article that Richards isnt a stand-up comedien, has very little experience in stand-up. Article even suggested that Richards was perhaps unqualified to be onstage because he doesnt have the experience or the know-how to deal with hecklers.

Was it racist? Yes. Was it funny? Well, I thought so, but Im a little off.

Blueyak...you are just bursting at the seems doing all you can to keep from saying the N word yourself, and I think thats apparent to just about everybody reading. Ask the next black person you see how lucky they are to be black in America...ask him/her about all the "little" advantages they get in life. After youre done getting stupid looks returned to you, ask him/her about the concept of "DWB - Driving While Black". Im sure the stupid look will erase off his/her face as he/she goes on to explain to you what it means to be driving while black. But judging by your comments, you wouldnt bother yourself to talk to one of "them"...you seem content enough feeling bad for your own race for being oppressed by its own people (that King - Pauper analogy was THE weakest analogy Ive ever read...).
[/quote]
or ask them about affirmative action. they don't benefit at all from that...o wait a second


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

acestro said:


> I think **** should be filtered, I'm surprised it's not.
> 
> I'm white, I could care less about 'cracker' being removed. If you are offended by the word 'cracker'..... you are a f*cking moron. Seriously.


Saying cracker to a white man is the same as saying the "N" word to a blcak person... They both are demeaning and very vulgar. Saying either word, or any racist slur is bad. When a person says a racist statement they are just showing how iggnorant they truly are. richards is a idiot, Chris Rock is a idiot, and any other person in this world that worries about defining another person solely on their skin is a iggnorant, simple minded person that is the sole reason why these words still have merit in todays society. saying cracker and the the N word are the same, they both cause hatred and tempers to flare. Which in turn causes more racial incidents, I think people need to wake up because one day a black person will have a little white in them, and vice versa.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> i wont shut the F*** up at all and im not tryin 2 be funny im being serious! dick


 well then I guess you can go and f*ck yourself then ehh?
[/quote]

You *are* a Canadian.
















I am simply disgusted that two human beings could treat eachother like this.

We should not be offended so easily, and we should not offend with such ease.

BTW, I am watching Letterman, he only said Jerry would be in.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hitler said:


> I think **** should be filtered, I'm surprised it's not.
> 
> I'm white, I could care less about 'cracker' being removed. If you are offended by the word 'cracker'..... you are a f*cking moron. Seriously.


Saying cracker to a white man is the same as saying the "N" word to a blcak person... [/quote]

Just wrong. The rest of your post was good but this and McDodd's same statement are just wrong.

You cant say they're the same and then say... yeah, the "n" word has more of a history but....

That qualifier alone says it all... they're not equal. Not to say that saying 'cracker' in a derrogatory context isn't wrong to do... it's just NOT the same.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

On a sidenote...

I hate when people say that "ngiger" is a term that means "ignorant", thus, the very people who use the word in reference to black people are actually the "ngigers"....I dont use the word myself, but I must defend its true definition. It says nothing about ignorant in the entire definition. It refers to black people. And how it is such an offensive word.

I also hate when people defend the fact that they arent racist by saying "I have lots of black friends." If you have ever used this, let me ask you...do you have any idea how f*cking stupid that sounds? If you really werent racist, the fact that your friends are black would probably be the farthest thing from your mind.

And when people say "Im not racist, I dont hate black people, I just hate ngigers...and theres a difference between black people and ngigers." That is not only a racist remark in itself, it is also a cowardly thing to say...I really hate when people say that with such beaming pride, like they are saying the smartest words ever spoken, in effect avoiding having to admit to being racist while admitting to hating segments of black population and using the N word.

I will stop with my derail now...people disgust me.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> i wont shut the F*** up at all and im not tryin 2 be funny im being serious! dick


 well then I guess you can go and f*ck yourself then ehh?
[/quote]

You *are* a Canadian.
















I am simply disgusted that two human beings could treat eachother like this.

We should not be offended so easily, and we should not offend with such ease.

BTW, I am watching Letterman, he only said Jerry would be in.
[/quote]

btw, I am watching Eli Manning make my week of horrid football picks complete


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

btw me too


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

why can chris rock insult white ppl and it's "funny", but Richards has a (unreasonable and wrong) outbreak and everyone cries foul. chris rock makes a living making fun of white ppl. if there was a white comedian making a living off of cracking jokes at black ppl then there would be boycotts, and all that bullsh*t.

on one hand the world is definitely NOT colourblind, but at the same time, it goes both ways. if all races could just make fun of eachother WITHOUT bitching, then the world would be a better place. but we all know that will never happen, so instead ppl should just STFU on the topic of racism all together. instead one side gets more "leniency" on the topic than others. its not fair, but then at the same time they werent TREATED fair....50-60 years ago. but now its 2006, and its not the same stuff happening that happened back then, yet ppl still cry foul and act like the same things are still happening today. there are NO lynchmobs running around hunting ppl down. there's just a shitload of ignorant assholes on both sides of the fence.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> On a sidenote...
> 
> I hate when people say that "ngiger" is a term that means "ignorant", thus, the very people who use the word in reference to black people are actually the "ngigers"....I dont use the word myself, but I must defend its true definition. It says nothing about ignorant in the entire definition. It refers to black people. And how it is such an offensive word.
> 
> ...


QFTMFT!!!

What a refreshing post.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Puff said:


> why can chris rock insult white ppl and it's "funny", but Richards has a (unreasonable and wrong) outbreak and everyone cries foul. chris rock makes a living making fun of white ppl. if there was a white comedian making a living off of cracking jokes at black ppl then there would be boycotts, and all that bullsh*t.
> 
> on one hand the world is definitely NOT colourblind, but at the same time, it goes both ways. if all races could just make fun of eachother WITHOUT bitching, then the world would be a better place. instead one side gets more "leniency" on the topic than others. its not fair, but then at the same time they werent TREATED fair....50-60 years ago. but now its 2006, and its not the same stuff happening that happened back then, yet ppl still cry foul.


Why cant people just have respect for eachother :laugh:

I agree tho, but I do think people do a lot of this humour in spite. That is when it turns corrupt.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

acestro has destroyed my refreshingness







....lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff said:


> refreshing? did my post just get called 'refreshing'? score one for puff!!!
> 
> first time ive ever heard that about something i wrote.lol
> 
> BTW, what does QFTMFT mean? im bad with these letter abbreviations.hahaha


Um... I was quoting someone else... sorry.









QFT is quoted for truth

QFTMFT is quoted for the mother funckin truth


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Kramer is on live.

Wow, I was touched by what he said.

I think we all feel this same guilt when we do these insane things we do...making judgements in our minds.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dangit, who said he wasn't going to be on?









Missed it, but saw Jerry and Dave happy at the peace-making.

Now all should end well with sincere emotions.

but we all know it wont.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

damnit, im not refreshing anymore







lol

ive travelled to every continent but antarctica (can you REALLY call a bunch of ice a continent?lol) and i have to laugh. in africa most of the ppl i came accross were so bloody friendly. i was given "tours" by random guys in the middle of small, poor towns. and i was taken aback by how nice everyone was. then i come back home, and every person talks about their "homeland" and how they were raised that way and all that bullshit...when it's painfully obvious that they've never even been back to their "homeland".

if they could go back there and SEE how those ppl are living, they would stop complaining and HOPEFULLY realize that there are more important things in the world than who is offending who. it's a f*cking joke. theres more important things that need our attention other than who's what colour and what colour owes the other colour something...ppl need to get their heads out of their ignorant asses and get a grip on something important.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I dont think anyone is questioning how well traveled you are Puff.









For better and worse there is no country like ours!









You know that no matter how much you travel you cant know (and I cant know) what it's like to be black and American.

Wow, I keep looking down and seeing this topic is HOT!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i wasnt trying to brag, just show that it wasnt just one country i went to there. ill edit it to avoid being an ass.lol

i know i cant or wont ever know what its like to be black, but at the same time they will never know what its like to be white.

because of what ppl before us did, we are now viewed as the "racist race"...even tho we dont all appreciate what our forefathers did. so its not fair for them to hate on us, when it wasnt US who did anything. we have been trying to right the wrongs the ppl before us made, but get no appreciation for our efforts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

acestro said:


> I dont think anyone is questioning how well traveled you are Puff.












:laugh:

Ace, Im sure you will be able to watch Kramer on Dave tommorow on Youtube.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Kramer is on live.
> 
> Wow, I was touched by what he said.
> 
> I think we all feel this same guilt when we do these insane things we do...making judgements in our minds.


Touched by what he said? That was hard to watch! I felt embarrassed for him.. he was speaking jibberish. I think he thought about what he was going to say a little too much then just had no idea what to say when it came time...talking about forcefields or something?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff's theme song:















I kid! I kid!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

michael richards is really black

http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2001/memorial/people/1886.html


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

acestro said:


> Puff's theme song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


har har har...


















jk


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


>


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Puff was raised by Carmen Sandiego


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

acestro said:


> Puff's theme song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be, the best post in the thread...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Where in the world ... is Puff from piranha-fury?

RockinTimbz... I laughed at that for almost as long as you watched... well... you know...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Puff is MIA...wonder where he is..

Where in the forum is Puff SanDiego


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> Puff is MIA...wonder where he is..
> 
> Where in the forum is Puff SanDiego


please stop.... I'm still laughing at the last post!









For those that dont have the song in their head... that post is much funnier after hearing the song.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

The Puff username is starting to make sense


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I see everyone looking but not posting...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hof?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

acestro said:


> I think **** should be filtered, I'm surprised it's not.
> 
> I'm white, I could care less about 'cracker' being removed. If you are offended by the word 'cracker'..... you are a f*cking moron. Seriously.


Saying cracker to a white man is the same as saying the "N" word to a blcak person... [/quote]

Just wrong. The rest of your post was good but this and McDodd's same statement are just wrong.

You cant say they're the same and then say... yeah, the "n" word has more of a history but....

That qualifier alone says it all... they're not equal. Not to say that saying 'cracker' in a derrogatory context isn't wrong to do... it's just NOT the same.

[/quote]

It is the same when it is used in a racist manner... that is all I am saying.. I didnt mean that the N word and cracker mean the same thing, they just represent the same thing.. Iggnorance...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20061121/ts_al...nt_061121004152

Richard apology on Jay Leno


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

assholes....









and for your information. i was watching the new bond movie...and it was f*cking sweet.

then i come on here and im getting blasted left right and centre...

no respect to be found here guys...no respect at all









lol,jk

but you're still assholes.lmao.

"DO IT ACAPELLA!!!"


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Puff said:


> assholes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are not assholes.................we are asshats


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

even better. acestro is living up to his name.lol

when i heard the carmen sandiego song i started cracking up.hahaha.

you might be asshats, but at least you are CREATIVE asshats.lol


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what racist name could you call a skinhead??

"shiny head" just doesnt sound offensive.lol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Being called a ni**er wouldnt bother me because im not one, skinhead wouldnt since im not one, and black person wouldnt since im not one.



Puff said:


> even better. acestro is living up to his name.lol
> 
> when i heard the carmen sandiego song i started cracking up.hahaha.
> 
> you might be asshats, but at least you are CREATIVE asshats.lol


Ace is only an asshat for a week..after that who knows..could be you.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Taking next week's asshat suggestions now....

Right now NJKeeeLsYOu is in the lead



Puff said:


> even better. acestro is living up to his name.lol
> 
> when i heard the carmen sandiego song i started cracking up.hahaha.
> 
> you might be asshats, but at least you are CREATIVE asshats.lol


It's fun to be an asshat for a week. And Creativity is paramount, very good point.

I'm bummed that you were just watching a movie, I was hoping that you were in Madagascar.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Puff said:


> and for your information. i was watching the new bond movie...and it was f*cking sweet.


It really was--especially that first scene after the credits!



> "DO IT ACAPELLA!!!"


Rockapella?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i think everyone thats blowing this out of porportion are teh ones in the wrong here..

those guys paid to see a comedy show, if it was a black guy doing racist jokes dropping the n bomb a hundred times no one would have said anything..

the other issue here is they are there for a comedy show and if there going to heckle him no matter how bad the act is they get what they ask for.. id like to see them get on stage and be funny with some ass telling them they suck..

the audiance has two options laugh or dont laugh and if you make your own option of heckle then you deserve what you get..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The Puff username is starting to make sense












Sorry Danny, I missed this yesterday.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol...

We cancelled the OJ interview to make room for Kramer comedy hour

sincerely

Fox


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> i think everyone thats blowing this out of porportion are teh ones in the wrong here..
> 
> those guys paid to see a comedy show, if it was a black guy doing racist jokes dropping the n bomb a hundred times no one would have said anything..
> 
> ...


I partially agree, I think the guy(s) heckling are assholes and deserved to be insulted but Michael Richards took it a bit too far with the slavery references. I don't necessarily think hes racist... I just think he was pissed off/insulted and the only way he could think of at the time to insult the man back was to talk about his race when he shouldve just made fun of the mans bank account...just a really stupid move taken too far IMO.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

starbury to answer the question in your other thread..

no i will continue to watch sienfield, it was a scripted show that eh brought his creativity to..

are you going to stop watching the olympics because hitler started the tradition of running the torch into the stadium for teh torch lighting cerimony?

it seems that recently there are allot of people going after comedy for being insensitive, last week it was women getting pissed off about comedians doing inappropriate domestic violence jokes and fund raiser for breast cancer.. comedy always has and always should have an element of being inappropriate that's what makes it funny if given the proper delivery.. Jackie martlings act is extremely racist yet you dont hear outrage about it, chappelles material would be outrageous and racist if someone else performed it but since hes black its ok..

you cant have freedom of speech and argue for it when its convenient and non offensive, theres nothing illegal about offending people he shouldnt have to apologies.. people need to stop being so over sensitive or just remove the right to free speech.. there is no "but" in free speech it either is or it isnt so trying to hang him out to dry is attacking free speech so are you a hypocrit? by you im not talking to anyone im asking everyone to ask them self


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> no i will continue to watch sienfield, it was a scripted show that eh brought his creativity to..


At least now we know what was going through Kramer's head every time he entered Jerry's apartment:










*Boy, am I glad there aren't any ****** in here !!! *


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

acestro said:


> I think **** should be filtered, I'm surprised it's not.
> 
> I'm white, I could care less about 'cracker' being removed. If you are offended by the word 'cracker'..... you are a f*cking moron. Seriously.


Then why is #REMOVED# or #REMOVED# so bad then? Like I said, and sorry you disagree, TIBS, but I think that white people should all start calling each other ****** and use it in all CD's sung by whites, then get angry at african-americans for using it. It would only be fair. History shmistory- all the african-americans today that use the word '#REMOVED#' as much as whites used 'dude' (and why do I feel the need to say "African-american" but okay to use the word "white"?) have nothing to do with slavery- their parents might, but they don't.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> I think **** should be filtered, I'm surprised it's not.
> 
> I'm white, I could care less about 'cracker' being removed. If you are offended by the word 'cracker'..... you are a f*cking moron. Seriously.


Then why is #REMOVED# or #REMOVED# so bad then? Like I said, and sorry you disagree, TIBS, but I think that white people should all start calling each other ****** and use it in all CD's sung by whites, then get angry at african-americans for using it. It would only be fair. History shmistory- all the african-americans today that use the word '#REMOVED#' as much as whites used 'dude' (and why do I feel the need to say "African-american" but okay to use the word "white"?) have nothing to do with slavery- their parents might, but they don't.
[/quote]

hello not every black person is of african disent and a majority of the blacks that are decendents of the origanl african slaves are abotu as far from being african as the irish are.. tehre black americans unless they have a african countries passport. what about hatians or jamacans? there not aficans but there are certainly americans that are decendants or relatives or imigrants from those palces.. the term african american is an ignorant generalization of all blacks and should be just as offensive as #REMOVED#


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

THen how come you can't say black, but to be politically correct you have to say African American. I agree with you Nismo- and have always thought that way towards blacks. I don't say I'm german-native indian-american, I'm white.

I'd have said black at first but didn't want anybody to call me racist.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

maybe blacks need to get over there inferiority complexs and relise that identifing some one by the color of there skin isnot an insult..

i work with peple of all colors races and nationalities, one woman who is jamican and roud of it doesnt really like being called african american..

when someone calls me a white guy i dont give a sh*t im white he was correctly identifing me if he didnt know my name.

i would rather be called white then be called a newfie or something that im not..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Well put. Everybody today DOES have an equal chance. However, not everybody has been brought up to make those right choices. Rap videos have more drug dealing and gun slinging in them than ever before. Who's to blame for the kids(probably mostly black kids and white kids who pretend to be black) doing all of this? You can't blame the rappers, but they definately influence it. It's just stupid. Can't afford college? Join the army and they will pay for it. Get a job with UPS or Budweiser and they will pay for it too. People will always disliked by one person or another, but that's not to blame for never moving out of the crappy side of town, for your poor poor use of english, or for your lack of respect. It's hard to get up in this world when you've still got a chip on your shoulder about the white man- quite possible the #1 scape goat.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I knew this topic was going to happen :laugh:

Although it has evolved into something completely different....I think the reason for his outburst has more to do with the inability to control his rage then him being a racist.

And no...Im not changing anything...my reference it to Kramer...not Richards...and Kramer be the man!!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

ii have a friend who just beat the sh*t out of some African American







kid for calling him "White Boy"... but hes got fat aggression... when i get called white boy i just call em black boy, of offense taken on either side.... hmmmm


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

"When white people's power goes out, they PANIC. When black people's power goes out, the PLANNED IT!"

Chappelle.


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> ii have a friend who just beat the sh*t out of some African American
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice use of the







to show how happy you are that your friend beat up a black guy... lol. Crazy kids.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I think the smiley was for his PC of African American.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

EDIT: ^^ potts called it









nah it wasnt for that it was because i was happy i spelled african american right... but it does look like that doesnt it.... lol maybe i should change that.... nnaawwww


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Well like I said once before, "If you don't like America, I would offer free one way trips to your homeland and BANISHMENT from the USA for you as the President of the USA."


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> (probably mostly black kids and white kids who pretend to be black)


there not white kids acting black, that basically saying blacks are ghetto failuers and white kids act like them, its black people and white people acting ghetto.. not getting aneducation, not being art of productive law abiding society, instead becoming part of the inner city ghetto life in territorial gangs sellign drugs orproviding illegal serivces to get by..

myg/f is a psychologist working in a hospital in a lower class part of Long island NY, the kids she works with mostly come from veryscrewed up "families" more like screwed up partents.. when shitty people have kids they usually end up being shitty kids, its sad but its true and research has shown that nurturing from parents causes children to develope differently chemically then kids that are not given the same care you cant just blame video games or rappers for the situtaion is a large portion of society that is failing in every aspect, the system is failing, education, drugs, guns, its a very complex situtaion in inner city urban areas.. but the


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

You have to laugh at it. Just like everyone gets so offended by Mencia, all he says is the truth for the most part. He makes fun of every race equally. But people don't like hearing the stereotypes that everyone in america knows so they get offended and pull the racism card.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Mencia sucks. he's a hack that uses other peoples jokes.
No I'm still with you nismo. I know it's more than rappers and games. Some people just shouldn't have kids!

"Everybody wants to be a #REMOVED#, nobody wants to be a #REMOVED#"--Paul Rooney.

^about sums it up.

Nismo, I hate to be negative towards our hyphenated brothers, but honestly, how many african-americans do you hear with awful grammar and words that aren't really even words compared to those that properly speak the english language? I could be wrong, don't jump on me- but I bet it's about 65/35


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pottsburg said:


> I think **** should be filtered, I'm surprised it's not.
> 
> I'm white, I could care less about 'cracker' being removed. If you are offended by the word 'cracker'..... you are a f*cking moron. Seriously.


Then why is #REMOVED# or #REMOVED# so bad then? Like I said, and sorry you disagree, TIBS, but I think that white people should all start calling each other ****** and use it in all CD's sung by whites, then get angry at african-americans for using it. It would only be fair. History shmistory- all the african-americans today that use the word '#REMOVED#' as much as whites used 'dude' (and why do I feel the need to say "African-american" but okay to use the word "white"?) have nothing to do with slavery- their parents might, but they don't.
[/quote]

um...

excuse me...

did you type 'history-shmistory'?









That's my cue to go back to where this thread was naturally going....

Where

in the forum

is Puff SanDiego?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

He's in the Land of Honnah Lee!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

[email protected] this [email protected] that [email protected] on crack...... kramer is whacko


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> I think **** should be filtered, I'm surprised it's not.
> 
> I'm white, I could care less about 'cracker' being removed. If you are offended by the word 'cracker'..... you are a f*cking moron. Seriously.


Then why is #REMOVED# or #REMOVED# so bad then? Like I said, and sorry you disagree, TIBS, but I think that white people should all start calling each other ****** and use it in all CD's sung by whites, then get angry at african-americans for using it. It would only be fair. History shmistory- all the african-americans today that use the word '#REMOVED#' as much as whites used 'dude' (and why do I feel the need to say "African-american" but okay to use the word "white"?) have nothing to do with slavery- their parents might, but they don't.
[/quote]

um...

excuse me...

did you type 'history-shmistory'?









That's my cue to go back to where this thread was naturally going....

Where

in the forum

is Puff SanDiego?
[/quote]

I think hes in ummmmmm... Piranha Picture section







I feel a clue coming to me..a raging clue

Puff the Magic Dragon is from Neverland Ranch.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

whats this all about ... i feel offended? white family bread.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i wonder if blackfish are offended when fishermen call them "white chins" or "ole rubber lips"

technically there name isnt blackfish its tautog


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i wonder if smurfs get offended by bluefish


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

where did they get the word #REMOVED# anyway? i kinda always though it was cuz they are from nigeria. which is that really degrading ?? or am i wrong?

i mean if someone calls me an Ameri... then so be it i wont be mad.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> where did they get the word #REMOVED# anyway? i kinda always though it was cuz they are from nigeria. which is that really degrading ?? or am i wrong?
> 
> i mean if someone calls me an Ameri... then so be it i wont be mad.


It is derived from the latin word ***** meaning black. It evolved to mean a person of lacking intelect. early america combined the two to discribe black people.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> where did they get the word #REMOVED# anyway? i kinda always though it was cuz they are from nigeria. which is that really degrading ?? or am i wrong?
> 
> i mean if someone calls me an Ameri... then so be it i wont be mad.


History of the N word.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was sleeping. put puff sandiego to rest guys. its over.lol

wankers...

i dont know why ive suddenly become the focus of acestro's jokes...

and damnit, i forgot it was rockapella...i knew i typed the wrong name...

doo ***....









i like little children as well (jk obviously)


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> where did they get the word #REMOVED# anyway? i kinda always though it was cuz they are from nigeria. which is that really degrading ?? or am i wrong?
> 
> i mean if someone calls me an Ameri... then so be it i wont be mad.


It is derived from the latin word ***** meaning black. It evolved to mean a person of lacking intelect. early america combined the two to discribe black people.
[/quote]

ok i guess that could be a little more offensive..

thank you..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> where did they get the word #REMOVED# anyway? i kinda always though it was cuz they are from nigeria. which is that really degrading ?? or am i wrong?
> 
> i mean if someone calls me an Ameri... then so be it i wont be mad.


It is derived from the latin word ***** meaning black. It evolved to mean a person of lacking intelect. early america combined the two to discribe black people.
[/quote]

ok i guess that could be a little more offensive..

thank you..
[/quote]

NP. the link Mettle posted goes into quite alot more detail. I obviously condensed the discription.
Whats interesting if you look in the dictionary (well some websters IIRC) it does not refer to blacks at all. simply a person lacking in intelect. And that actually does fit those that refer to themselves as ******. because if you look at those people in most cases that is the case. 
why would you want to "Reclaim" a word like this? reguardless of how they spin it it simply means a dumbass. I don't think I would want that attached to myself. I think its best we just let that word die. 
I sure as hell wouldnt want to go around calling my fellow mexicans ***** and ********.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

carlos mencia?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> where did they get the word #REMOVED# anyway? i kinda always though it was cuz they are from nigeria. which is that really degrading ?? or am i wrong?
> 
> i mean if someone calls me an Ameri... then so be it i wont be mad.


It is derived from the latin word ***** meaning black. It evolved to mean a person of lacking intelect. early america combined the two to discribe black people.
[/quote]

ok i guess that could be a little more offensive..

thank you..
[/quote]

NP. the link Mettle posted goes into quite alot more detail. I obviously condensed the discription.
Whats interesting if you look in the dictionary (well some websters IIRC) it does not refer to blacks at all. simply a person lacking in intelect. And that actually does fit those that refer to themselves as ******. because if you look at those people in most cases that is the case. 
why would you want to "Reclaim" a word like this? reguardless of how they spin it it simply means a dumbass. I don't think I would want that attached to myself. I think its best we just let that word die. 
I sure as hell wouldnt want to go around calling my fellow mexicans ***** and ********.
[/quote]

BS, not trying to get on your case in particular, but can you verify that the word "ngiger" refers to an unintelligent individual? I quickly read over the link that Mettle provided and didnt see anything jump out at me that suggested that "ngiger" meant anything other than something offensive that is inseparably attached to race...I have also never read a single definition of the term that did not refer to black people or nationality. I see the whole "a ngiger is somebody who is unintelligent" similar to the whole "a dude is a hair on an elephants ass" routine from grade school. Ive looked up the word "ngiger" and "dude" in several sources and have never found the definitions that too many people like to attach to those words.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> BS, not trying to get on your case in particular, but can you verify that the word "ngiger" refers to an unintelligent individual? I quickly read over the link that Mettle provided and didnt see anything jump out at me that suggested that "ngiger" meant anything other than something offensive that is inseparably attached to race...I have also never read a single definition of the term that did not refer to black people or nationality. I see the whole "a ngiger is somebody who is unintelligent" similar to the whole "a dude is a hair on an elephants ass" routine from grade school. Ive looked up the word "ngiger" and "dude" in several sources and have never found the definitions that too many people like to attach to those words.


It's all good. I figured there would be some contention to that since it is commonly accepted that the term only refers to blacks.
IIRC it was one of the Webster's big dictionaries, the red one. the one where you will find the definitions for the word sh*t and f*ck etc etc. 
Perhaps it was an attempt to defuse the term itself as a racially derogatory term towards only blacks. Not sure. But most def I read it with my own eyes in print. If I had an online source I would point you to that. But like I said it was a printed dictionary. Almost 100% that it was Webster's. Almost since its been years since.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> BS, not trying to get on your case in particular, but can you verify that the word "ngiger" refers to an unintelligent individual? I quickly read over the link that Mettle provided and didnt see anything jump out at me that suggested that "ngiger" meant anything other than something offensive that is inseparably attached to race...I have also never read a single definition of the term that did not refer to black people or nationality. I see the whole "a ngiger is somebody who is unintelligent" similar to the whole "a dude is a hair on an elephants ass" routine from grade school. Ive looked up the word "ngiger" and "dude" in several sources and have never found the definitions that too many people like to attach to those words.


It's all good. I figured there would be some contention to that since it is commonly accepted that the term only refers to blacks.
IIRC it was one of the Webster's big dictionaries, the red one. the one where you will find the definitions for the word sh*t and f*ck etc etc. 
Perhaps it was an attempt to defuse the term itself as a racially derogatory term towards only blacks. Not sure. But most def I read it with my own eyes in print. If I had an online source I would point you to that. But like I said it was a printed dictionary. Almost 100% that it was Webster's. Almost since its been years since.
[/quote]

Fair enough #REMOVED#!!


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

so if i told the richards story at work and they asked what he said....
then could i say n*gger?

because i did and a co-worker got all uptight.....
now i can't even accurately describe a story??????


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

see the biggest thing here that black sunshine hit the nail on the head, webster only definition is ignorance, there trying to take the power from the word, it doesnt have power unless poeple give it power.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

post 1000 was spam


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> so if i told the richards story at work and they asked what he said....
> then could i say n*gger?
> 
> because i did and a co-worker got all uptight.....
> now i can't even accurately describe a story??????


You could go with what most civilized people would do and just say "the N word".


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> so if i told the richards story at work and they asked what he said....
> then could i say n*gger?
> 
> because i did and a co-worker got all uptight.....
> now i can't even accurately describe a story??????


You could go with what most civilized people would do and just say "the N word".
[/quote]
why?? 
they asked "what did he say"?
not "give me a buffered pc version of what he said, just in case my feeling might be injured"?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> so if i told the richards story at work and they asked what he said....
> then could i say n*gger?
> 
> because i did and a co-worker got all uptight.....
> now i can't even accurately describe a story??????


You could go with what most civilized people would do and just say "the N word".
[/quote]
why?? 
they asked "what did he say"?
not "give me a buffered pc version of what he said, just in case my feeling might be injured"?
[/quote]

Some storys are not work approperate. Even if the context of them you are only quoting. If you do get called in about it I would simply tell them you wre telling about a current news event and the listeners pressed you for details. I would stand firmly behind that you in no way support that kind of thinking. And you were shocked that such a prominant actor would say such things. Turn it into a conversation with your mgr. Not a repremand. Hopefully they will just give you a warning to not relay controversial news in the workplace.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

no, he was interested in the story and was one of the ones asking about it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

f*ck it then. no worries.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> so if i told the richards story at work and they asked what he said....
> then could i say n*gger?
> 
> because i did and a co-worker got all uptight.....
> now i can't even accurately describe a story??????


You could go with what most civilized people would do and just say "the N word".
[/quote]

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyup.

You guys have no idea how tough it is here in Louisiana. Plenty of civilized and cool folk, but also a disproportionate number of racist folks. I've even heard professors and ELEMENTARY SCHOOL TEACHERS say the n word. Just sickening.

Not that there weren't hicks (some of them my friends







) in Michigan that used the word...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

are those people civilized? really?

its the same thing "n word" "n bomb" its the saem meaning..

there not civilized there just the p wprd and cant just say what they really mean because there afraind of the result but either way its the saem thing if your going to say the "n word" dont be a poontang and just say it..


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

So because I'm white I can't say #REMOVED#, right? I don't understand why people get mad. But the only way they can justify it is the "Its a black thing"....

Maybe he was pointing out the obvious? Its like someone calling another person a ***, a goat f*cker, a cracker, a ****, a poo hole fooker, white trash, terrorist, towel hand, ************, etc.

They are all words of nothingness. Take no meaning of them, and they will have no meaning. You don't see white people getting loud and retarded when a person of spanish decent calls them crackers, or "Cracker Ass".

And what about the things about acting black, talking black, etc. I went to highschool with retards that had to spout this sh*t. But its not like we can help the fact certain things are trashy like your ass hangin out of your pants like your IQ is so low you can't figure out how to wear a belt.


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

whoa...

someone needs to spray that guy down with the firehose!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

words dont have meaning?

In what universe is this?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> are those people civilized? really?
> 
> its the same thing "n word" "n bomb" its the saem meaning..
> 
> there not civilized there just the p wprd and cant just say what they really mean because there afraind of the result but either way its the saem thing if your going to say the "n word" dont be a poontang and just say it..


That's a good way to lose your job.

People who tell the story and say "the "N" word" instead of using the word flat-out have a sense of decorum...and it's more apropos for the workplace.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

same as saying f*ck and writing f*ck or f()ck, right? or just the f-word?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

f-bomb is not the same as saying f*ck

Many here could get away with saying "f-bomb" to their mothers, not everyone here could say "f*ck". Although I wouldn't be surprised if a bunch of you could.









where

in the forum

is

Puff

SanDiego










sorry Puff, I just run jokes into the ground.









It'll change in a few minutes as I pass on the asshat title


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lol. its all good ace

i was going to photoshop puff the magic dragons face onto carmen sandiego...but never got around to it.lol

i just thought it was funny how it came out of nowhere.lol

i can say f*ck to my parents, and they will say it back....altho my mom JUST started cursing...must be the old age.lol



acestro said:


> so if i told the richards story at work and they asked what he said....
> then could i say n*gger?
> 
> because i did and a co-worker got all uptight.....
> now i can't even accurately describe a story??????


You could go with what most civilized people would do and just say "the N word".
[/quote]

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyup.

You guys have no idea how tough it is here in Louisiana. Plenty of civilized and cool folk, but also a disproportionate number of racist folks. I've even heard professors and ELEMENTARY SCHOOL TEACHERS say the n word. Just sickening.

Not that there weren't hicks (some of them my friends







) in Michigan that used the word...
[/quote]

i heard arizona is pretty racist still. my mom's friend married an ex MLB player (Berlin Germany, yeah i know...what a name!) and he is black. her mom lives in arizona and wanted them to come visit. he flat out refused. said he wont travel to arizona because of all the racism he faced there.

that said, looks like i might be living in texas for a month or so in the next year. found an even better firefighting school than the one i was going to start here.

when i was in georgia i was expecting lots of racism, but didnt find any at all. tbh i was kind of surprised, as a lot of the time ppl make georgians sound like such racist bastards.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So.... wait....

You've been to Arizona and Texas and Georgia too?!?!?!??!









Okay I'm done! Asshat week over for me!

Georgia is a very interesting state from what I've seen (not a whole lot). I saw more groups of people hanging together that were of mixed race there than in any other southern state. I dated a couple black ladies in Michigan but have found it almost impossible down here. I even had some 'cracka' girls make snide comments about me dating a latina!

That said, there are plenty of non-racists here and plenty of racists everywhere. It's sort of a melting pot you might say....


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Georgia isn't racist, it's just dumb. I live 45 minutes away from it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my sister's fiancee is from atlanta, so i was down there for a weekend. it was so f*ckin hot. too hot for this northern cracka...lol

i got hit on by some extremely large coloured ladies...their size made me feel very awkward, and my gf was standing there laughing her ass off at the look on my face.lol

i had 3 ladies at Popeye's chicken ALL say something sexual to me...i almost ran away...but i was hungry...hehehe

so who's the asshat now acestro?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Well travelled AND a pimp.

Easy there Puff Daddy :laugh: I bet thier boobies were as big as your ego









Jokes of course, you silly silly Canuck fan (







)


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if i was pimping those chicks i would of shot myself...

a bad pimp indeed...lol

have you cut your hair yet, Taylor Hanson?? err...i mean Dannyboy???







(jk you silly Leafs fan...hehe)


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Speaking of Hansons, which one is that getting chest punched in your sig...poor guy in the background will live forever knowing he could have saved her.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hahaha. i dont know man. probably taylor hanson, as it was the most girlish looking of that trio. the look that the dude in orange pulls right before the collision is priceless. it might even be one of the olsen twins or something...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff said:


> my sister's fiancee is from atlanta, so i was down there for a weekend. it was so f*ckin hot. too hot for this northern cracka...lol
> 
> i got hit on by some extremely large coloured ladies...their size made me feel very awkward, and my gf was standing there laughing her ass off at the look on my face.lol
> 
> ...


Should be NJKillsYou.... but he is conspicuously absent...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah...where did he get to? havent seen him around at all today.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Well Im off to bed. Tommorow morning I leave on my 4000km journey. Knowing Ace, by the time I visit the forum again next week, this thread will be 600 pages.

Gnight all!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

happy travels danny. dont fall asleep on the extremely boring drive through the prairies. its pretty bad!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well Im off to bed. Tommorow morning I leave on my 4000km journey. Knowing Ace, by the time I visit the forum again next week, this thread will be 600 pages.
> 
> Gnight all!


....thanks?









Seriously... be safe!!!

4000 km... what is that.... 25 miles?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

1(ethnic slur) offensive name for a Black person; "only a Black can call another Black a n!gga".

2 a victim of prejudice similar to that suffered by blacks; a person who is economically, politically, or socially disenfranchised.

3 a member of a socially disadvantaged class of persons

The word only means what you want it to.

above are 3 diff meanings found online for the same word.

the way you use it is what determines what it means

im not going to say that its not a hate-filled word and it only means "this or that" but i am going to say WE as a society put the hateful meaning to the word so to hear it and to be offended is being hypocritical.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ten pages...







unbelievable.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> ten pages...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look what you did now







should pin the thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I got one word for you...

300


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> I got one word for you...
> 
> 300


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

you killed your own thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> you killed your own thread


You know.... I almost hope so...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> you killed your own thread


You know.... I almost hope so...
[/quote]
youre dead to me


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Too funny, I'll split on that note!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

found this on youtube looking for the michael richards apology because I heard they laughed at him


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> found this on youtube looking for the michael richards apology because I heard they laughed at him


it realyl does sound forced like jerry made him do damage control because they need to sell the 7th season dvd's.. what they should have done was get teh guy that played jackie (kramers lawyer) to go on with him and make the appology

kramers drink of choice


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I know this thead is basically dead, but I had to get my 2 cents in, since I have a very strong opionion on this topic...Here's my opinion on this whole thing...

Say you're at a Chris Rock show. There are a few idiotic white "jack-ass" type kids heckling him the entire time. And Chris loses it, and calls them Cracker-ass, Cracker motherf*ckers. And calls them stupid motherf**kers, etc. Would anyone care? NO, NOT AT ALL. IT WOULD BE HILARIOUS.

See that's what I'm most sick of in the comedic society. The Double Standard. Where blacks can insult whites to no end with racial slurs a plenty, but then when one white guy does it towards a black guy, it's the end of the world and he's a racist bigot. I'm sure this was going through Richard's mind as he made those comments. Which is why he said, "ooooh, see, this shocks you, you stupid motherf**kers!"

Because that's just it, you people that are upset by this are stupid motherf**kers. You can't even see that most all black comedians are racist as hell towards whites if you go by your own logic. Oh but they're black, so it's ok to make racial slurs against whites right?

Forget that. I'm tired of all this racial crap. They were N*ggers! There's a difference between blacks and N*ggers as Chris Rock already explained in Bring the Pain. And those loudmouth ignorant fools were N*GGERS! Simple as that. If they were loud mouth ignorant white people, they would have been Cracker White Trash, Loud mouth ignorant mexicans, *****, loud mouth ignorant Japanese, Gouks, etc. etc. etc.

Get over it already!!!!

Thanks for listening.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I know this thead is basically dead, but I had to get my 2 cents in, since I have a very strong opionion on this topic...Here's my opinion on this whole thing...
> 
> Say you're at a Chris Rock show. There are a few idiotic white "jack-ass" type kids heckling him the entire time. And Chris loses it, and calls them Cracker-ass, Cracker motherf*ckers. And calls them stupid motherf**kers, etc. Would anyone care? NO, NOT AT ALL. IT WOULD BE HILARIOUS.
> 
> ...


black comedians are racist as hell and thats what makes alot of there material funny.. 75 percent or the chappelle show material is racist stereo types and its funny as hell.

the whole #REMOVED# family bit was great, the black white supremicist funny as hell..


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I totally agree!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

((( J2 ))) - There is alot of truth to what you say.
There is a double standard. Chris rock with his anti white humor was semi funny for a bit. But it gets old fast. then with every other black comedian following suit it really is pathetic. Sadly I think blacks are more raciest then any other and they don't help much in the way of disolving racial barriers because they seggregate themselves from the rest of scociety. But on the other side of the coin there are some that have intergrated themselves and are positive contrubiting members of society. It is truly sad that the ones that get the most attention are the ones that cast a negitive outlook on their peoples. Hip hop/rap/media & movies and their glorification of the ghetto life dosen't help either.

I belive that altho people should know their culture we as americans need to work toghether to build a unified culture. something that we all can share toghether. 
Sadly that is not likley to happen.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

X2



mylesc99 said:


> I totally agree!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> I belive that altho people should know their culture we as americans need to work toghether to build a unified culture. something that we all can share toghether.
> Sadly that is not likley to happen.


we have sports like baseball basketball and football..

thanksgiving

4th of july

back yard BBq's these are parts of american culture that every one can unify on.

but thinkgs like black history month, purto rican day parades are things that although they are meant to give these groups an oportunity to show there achievements i think they work against having an intigrated culture by pointing out the differneces


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> I belive that altho people should know their culture we as americans need to work toghether to build a unified culture. something that we all can share toghether.
> Sadly that is not likley to happen.


we have sports like baseball basketball and football..

thanksgiving

4th of july

back yard BBq's these are parts of american culture that every one can unify on.

but thinkgs like black history month, purto rican day parades are things that although they are meant to give these groups an oportunity to show there achievements i think they work against having an intigrated culture by pointing out the differneces
[/quote]
I agree somewhat because St Pattys day here in the city everyone wheres green white spanish black yellow brown but like you said during the Puerto Rican day parade I stay at home and I live like 4 blocks from 5th avenue the main route of all the major parades..its strictly for them.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> thank god
> 
> every neighborhood they take over goes to sh*t..


Tho every culture that does this suffers from the same fate. its not just blacks. get too many of one culture in one place they tend to stick to themselves and form their own mini communities. 
And this makes people that don't "fit" the mold feel like outsiders.

The key is diversity and acceptance and of course for those people to all conform to wanting to enhance the greater good of society. not just worrying about how to "come up".

But n!ggers need to stop acting like n!ggers.
***** need to stop acting like *****
White trash needs to stop acting like white trash.

etc etc etc etc etc etc .............

We really need to stop looking at each other by the color of our skins and focus more on those of lower class that chose to stay there because they come in all colors.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I agree with all of your points...I'm really glad to see I'm not alone here.









The point is, there's n!ggers, then there's blacks, there's whites, then there's crackers, there's mexicans, and there's *****, etc. There's 2 sides to every race, good/bad, some people choose to name them as such depending.

When Richard's was making his comments, he was obviously calling them n!ggers, because they were acting like *******. Bottom line. He wasn't just picking out some random black guy and saying, "hey look, there's a N!gger." Not by any means at all.

So please, for all you "Now Kramer Haters," leave Richard's alone. The guy just did what almost every other black comedian does on a daily basis.

I could go on and on about Blacks exploiting their enslaved past, but that's another topic that I really don't care to discuss, because it's just a neverending story and we all know how it will end.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> thank god
> 
> every neighborhood they take over goes to sh*t..


Tho every culture that does this suffers from the same fate. its not just blacks. get too many of one culture in one place they tend to stick to themselves and form their own mini communities. 
And this makes people that don't "fit" the mold feel like outsiders.

The key is diversity and acceptance and of course for those people to all conform to wanting to enhance the greater good of society. not just worrying about how to "come up".

But n!ggers need to stop acting like n!ggers.
***** need to stop acting like *****
White trash needs to stop acting like white trash.

etc etc etc etc etc etc .............

We really need to stop looking at each other by the color of our skins and focus more on those of lower class that chose to stay there because they come in all colors.
[/quote]

well i was being sarcastic with those remarks.. its all about income levels and education there are plenty of affluent minority communities.. uba ghettos are not just black its poor uneducated people of all races ..

the music indutry needs to stop giving these ghetto rappers a spot light to glorify there shitty existance but unfortunately morals and moeny dont mix and as long as rich white kids ** support the industry thing will not change.

** you know its not eh ghetto life people buying the albums cause there selling there own bootleg remixs on the streets..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> thank god
> 
> every neighborhood they take over goes to sh*t..


Tho every culture that does this suffers from the same fate. its not just blacks. get too many of one culture in one place they tend to stick to themselves and form their own mini communities. 
And this makes people that don't "fit" the mold feel like outsiders.

The key is diversity and acceptance and of course for those people to all conform to wanting to enhance the greater good of society. not just worrying about how to "come up".

But n!ggers need to stop acting like n!ggers.
***** need to stop acting like *****
White trash needs to stop acting like white trash.

etc etc etc etc etc etc .............

We really need to stop looking at each other by the color of our skins and focus more on those of lower class that chose to stay there because they come in all colors.
[/quote]
My father grew up in the bronx and lived in the same houses that are sh*t today and falling apart. He shows me pictures of the neighborhood from the 40's it looks great and I drive by and it all turned to sh*t. Back in the days you took care of your neighborhood all the mothers watched the kids on the block made sure they behaved. The men made sure the drug BS stayed out for the most part and it was a flourishing community whether it was german irish italians etc.

On the other hand I drive through Harlem and see some of those beautiful brownstones being renovated and worked on and the neighborhood coming to life again.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> On the other hand I drive through Harlem and see some of those beautiful brownstones being renovated and worked on and the neighborhood coming to life again.


how fast where you going? day time? thats hit or mis over there half a block is getting cleaned up the other half looks like a prison yard..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> On the other hand I drive through Harlem and see some of those beautiful brownstones being renovated and worked on and the neighborhood coming to life again.


how fast where you going? day time? thats hit or mis over there half a block is getting cleaned up the other half looks like a prison yard..
[/quote]
I was getting my car inspected.. my car is such a piece of sh*t it wont pass inspection so I go to my friends cousin..

I admit its no park avenue but an improvement.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um.... I dont care how upset you non-black folks are at the double standard... We dont have solid ground to stand on here. History is very relevant. Why is that so hard to understand?

Yes, colorblind attitudes are ideal, and insults related to race are bad no matter what. Honestly, if Chris Rock said that to hecklers I dont think it would be cool, because it would have been said in anger. It would have been not as bad as Richards.... because of history.

History is important. I dont think it's been completely reconciled with. If it was reconciled with, then the double standards would be absolutely wrong.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Um.... I dont care how upset you non-black folks are at the double standard... We dont have solid ground to stand on here. History is very relevant. Why is that so hard to understand?
> 
> Yes, colorblind attitudes are ideal, and insults related to race are bad no matter what. Honestly, if Chris Rock said that to hecklers I dont think it would be cool, because it would have been said in anger. It would have been not as bad as Richards.... because of history.
> 
> History is important. I dont think it's been completely reconciled with. If it was reconciled with, then the double standards would be absolutely wrong.


good points, something that us younger generation cant relate to is that guys like richards lived throught eth race roits and the end of segregration so as time goes on and generations pass it should be important to not forget about histroy but to move on and teh only way that will happen would to not give these incidents the attention that this one has..

if it had not been publisized no one would be talking about it and angering more people and making a big deal about it which ultimately furhter empowerst th word..

so basically although some will definately disagree out of sight out of mind would be an approach towards moving on from our racist past but its important ot remember how things were to be sure to not allow it to happen again..


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Cracker in my eyes is just as racist as a word as n*gger if a black person says it.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

although i loved Kramer, i never really liked Richards...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> are those people civilized? really?
> 
> its the same thing "n word" "n bomb" its the saem meaning..
> 
> there not civilized there just the p wprd and cant just say what they really mean because there afraind of the result but either way its the saem thing if your going to say the "n word" dont be a poontang and just say it..


That's a good way to lose your job.

People who tell the story and say "the "N" word" instead of using the word flat-out have a sense of decorum...and it's more *apropos* for the workplace.
[/quote]

Ive always wondered how to spell that word...and now I know. ChiliFries, it appears that I have met another spelling aficionado. My compliments!


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Quick question, why does Rev. Al Sharpton and Re.v Jesse Jackson have to accept/not accept and apology from Kramer? Are they the spokespeople for the Black race or something?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

thats mental, kinda speachless


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

they are well respected members of the black community, i would assume thats why.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I keep reading that "its cool for black people to call whit people crackers but when a white dude calls a black dude a ngiger, its the end of the world blah blah blah..." If you are guilty of saying this, please raise your hand and repeat after me...

"I AM A f*cking MORON."

Thank you for your participation in my little exercise. Who are you to say that nobody makes a big deal out of it?? Take David Chappelle for example...FIRST OF ALL...he makes fun of black people just as much as white people, as do most black comedians, so please stop with this "woe is me" attitude. SECOND OF ALL...youre making a big deal out of it right now...so shut the f*ck up. Dont tell me that its ok when a black comedian makes fun of a white dude in the same breath that you are bitching about how everybody thinks its alright when they do...you clearly are bitching, thus your point is null and void. If you want to make a REALLY big deal out of it, start a protest...dont buy/see black comedy acts (those I am talking to are probably racist enough to already acquiesce to this)...better yet, go see a black comedy act and when they say the first white joke, start making a huge deal out of it. Dont sit here and cry though, about how theyre allowed to make fun of you, but you cant make fun of them. That argument is so pussied out I cant even begin to fathom it...By the way, Richards had a little racist rant and I didnt notice that the world fell from its axis yet. Life goes the f*ck on whether its black people insulting white people or the other way around.

Another thing...who the f*ck do you think are black comics, black musicians primary consumers?...DING DING DING...White people for a Thousand, ALex!! So as long as ****** keeps putting money in their pocket, theyre going to continue to say the same things over and over again.

And to the cat who differentiated between black people and *******, you sir, are a racist ******* POS. If there is a difference between black people and *******, please tell me the difference. No wait, dont. Your definition will likely be so broad as to include most black people or so subjective that it makes you appear to be correct no matter what the situation may be. You would do the world of service if you kindly hung yourself by night's end.

Some of you people on this very board are pathetic excuses for human beings. I am ashamed to be associated with you, even if its only via a piranha website.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

so #REMOVED# means an ignorant person correct so then when a brother calls another brother #REMOVED# is that just kinda stupid... i mean he cant even spell it right?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> so #REMOVED# means an ignorant person correct so then when a brother calls another brother #REMOVED# is that just kinda stupid... i mean he cant even spell it right?


No, thinking that the word "ngiger" actually means "ignorant" is ignorant.

I know...Im going to start making up meanings to words. From this day forth, "******" shall now be a synonym for "gleeful" and the term "*******" will now be a reference to the color of the f*cking sky...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cracker will now mean a tastey carbohydrate that you can put cheese on...

And part of why history is important is the LACK of history taught to all of us (in the U.S. at least). How many of you heard about the race riots of the 60s in a history class? Now... how many of you heard about Alexander the Great? Interesting...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

View attachment 127408


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Craka....stupid rasict craka..

never liked Sinfield anyway. But word i think that hes going a little crazy. I dont think that any of that was called for, maybe he was having a bad day...still he shoulda stfu and went along with his act.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

obviously the 2 guys were tyring be ass' and start something. I would of done somehting back for sure. But what he said was too far.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i didtn know that us white people used to stick forks in the hanging black people?

did that really happen?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> i didtn know that us white people used to stick forks in the hanging black people?
> 
> did that really happen?


probably referring to pitch forks


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

oh ? i see

like oh?

i see


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

rocker said:


> obviously the 2 guys were tyring be ass' and start something. I would of done somehting back for sure. But what he said was too far.


really the ONLY post necessary for this whole thread.









Somehow it got to be 12 pages!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I heard they are suing him for mental grievances...


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

They're just trying to get money in a very lame way. But that's how America is today.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

kramer is a racist plain and simple killed my seinfield funny


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mylesc99 said:


> They're just trying to get money in a very lame way. But that's how America is today.


Yeah, I agree. They have no class if they do this. They are just part of another problem instead of part of a solution to the original problem.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

acestro said:


> They're just trying to get money in a very lame way. But that's how America is today.


Yeah, I agree. They have no class if they do this. They are just part of another problem instead of part of a solution to the original problem.








[/quote]

Very true.

Damn, I cannot believe this has gotten to twelve pages without being locked. Some of those first few posts where good enough to lock. I the mods now have mastered editing :laugh:


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

> Quick question, why does Rev. Al Sharpton and Re.v Jesse Jackson have to accept/not accept and apology from Kramer? Are they the spokespeople for the Black race or something?





NJKILLSYOU said:


> they are well respected members of the black community, i would assume thats why.


who the f*ck respects al sharpton?!? isn't he the guy who lead the anti jewish protest/riot in harlem in 1991 and again in brooklyn in 1995? if he is an asking for an apology or if any1 thinks an apology should be delivered him because of a 'racial insult' then they have their heads in their asses


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

here is the REAL appology


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No mas, por favor!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

McDoddridge said:


> they are well respected members of the black community, i would assume thats why.


who the f*ck respects al sharpton?!? isn't he the guy who lead the anti jewish protest/riot in harlem in 1991 and again in brooklyn in 1995? if he is an asking for an apology or if any1 thinks an apology should be delivered him because of a 'racial insult' then they have their heads in their asses
[/quote]

*the black community does.* never said anything about the jewish, white, asian, or christian communities respecting him.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

kkkramer


----------

